

Any books/reading for Product Managers? - disruptivebyd

Hi,
I wonder if you guys have any recommended readings for product managers? I have read the lean startup and design of everyday things. 
Please recommend your fav books too. 
Thanks
Manas
======
blakdawg
Peopleware by DeMarco and Lister is a classic; also The Mythical Man-Month by
Brooks.

There's a ton of material aimed at people who want/need PMP certification.

